

Tiny lensless camera uses Fourier Transforms - ColinWright
http://www.opticsinfobase.org/ol/upcoming_pdf.cfm?id=147442

======
ColinWright
This is the actual paper about the Planar Fourier Capture Array (PFCA). This
is a followup to my earlier submission - I'd remove that one, but it's too
late to edit it, and I'd rather have this as a separate submission forreasons
I find hard to explain.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2745270>

